# Cajun Injected Rotisserie Chicken?



## Chef Munky (Aug 1, 2010)

I've already prepped a cajun rub. Spatchcocked chicken it's ready to go.

But I need some help.. Last time I tried rotisserie  ( inside, Ronco brand)  I had brushed olive oil onto the chicken. Rubbed the cajun spices on it. The chicken cooked just fine on the outside. The inside really lacked flavor.

This time around maybe injecting the chicken in a few spots might work?

Is it a butter, or olive oil that you use as a liquid? I've forgotten how to do that.

Thank you 

Munky.


----------

